# ANS/ ABI testing



## yulianikmiller@hotmail.com (Aug 5, 2013)

Our practice considers purchasing a machine to perform ANS/ ABI testing.

The practice specialty is Family Practice. 

Following the names of the machines

1. Critical Care Assessment, Autonomic Nervous System and Plethysmography

2. ES Oxi and ES Complex Software, Interpretation and Data Management Guide (IDMG) 

Both vendors stated that we can bill for 95921, 95922-59, 93040-59, and 93922-59 on the first day and 93923 on a separate day. 

A tilt table will not be used to perform the test. 

However, the reports generated by “Critical Care Assessment, Autonomic Nervous System and Plethysmography” is different from the report generated by ES Oxi and ES Complex Software, Interpretation and Data Management Guide (IDMG) 

I would greatly appreciate if someone who is billing for such tests performed by the machines listed above, will advise on the codes to use and if any additional documentation, besides the machine generated reports, is required to support such services.


----------

